
Tell HN: I am letting people on the Internet control my life - sidyapa
I had this crazy idea of people voting on Instagram on what I should do and do whatever is voted the most.<p>First thing was whether I should quit my job and pursue my ideas full time or stay at my job and pursue my ideas in the free time. 52% voted the former and I quit my job.<p>Now i’ll put up every major decision as a poll and do whatever is voted the most while recording the entire journey.<p>It’ll be cool if you guys can participate too.<p>Instagram - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;instagram.com&#x2F;fullofsid
======
mikece
Why?

~~~
sidyapa
Why not?

Just a fun little experiment, nothing to lose :)

~~~
mikece
Nothing to lose... until the majority vote says to do something illegal or
destructive. Even when George Costanza decided to "do the opposite" there was
a logical explanation for it. I realize that's an example from fiction but I
don't think it's valid to simply say "Why not?" \-- it's not a reason but a
statement of surrender or indifference to your own ability to make rational
decisions.

~~~
sidyapa
They decision is taken on the options I give them. If I give an option that is
illegal or destructive that’d be my stupidity

